# PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER - happy update!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My 16-year-old sister had appendicitis caused by an intestinal bug, and since the rest of us had the same bug, we didn't catch it till 5 days after it ruptured. She has had two surgeries and setback after complication after setback. It has been a month since she first got sick, and she's eaten very little in that whole time. She has been through SO MUCH and now her white blood cell count has shot up and they're thinking another abscess has formed. PLEASE, if you believe God answers prayer, pray for her!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

I am so sorry she and all of the family are having to go through this. Prayers are already being said here. It does take a long time to recover after all the abscesses can be found.

If it makes you feel better (it may give you some more hope for healing) I actually had ruptured my appendix 8 days before discovering it (high threshold for pain and thought I had hurt my back at work). I took a long time to recover but I did get better.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

I will absolutely be praying for her milkmaid. ray: :hug: I am so sorry you all are going through this.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

Prayers sent.... :hug: ray:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

We're praying for her (=


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

Oh my, that is awful!! I will keep your sister in my prayers.... :grouphug: :hug: ray: ray:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

That is just so sad, and scarey! We will be holding the best of thoughts and prayers for your family. :grouphug:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

:grouphug: :hug: ray: ray: ray: :hug: I'm praying for you all.
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

Thank you all! It really helps.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

:hug: ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: PRAY FOR MY LITTLE SISTER*

Good news! She is doing a LOT better! They found no abscess, her white count is back near normal, and it looks like she can come home in a couple of days! :leap: Thank You, Lord!
Thank you everyone for your prayers! We still need to keep praying that her recovery is quick with no more relapses.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful News!!! Please keep us posted. It will still take her awhile before she will be back to top notch but best wishes that she will be home and healthy soon. 

Prayers still being said.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

That is great news so glad to hear, hope she recovers quickly from here on out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh my...I am so sorry your sister is going through this! I hope and pray that everything stays normal and she gets to come home and continues to heal and regain her energy and appetite!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad to hear that.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for letting us know. May she continue to recover.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Today Dad says she is a lot more chipper than before. We are just waiting for her to be able to eat well. She might come home tomorrow!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that is good news. ray: Praying she can come home today!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She came home yesterday and is doing pretty good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad she is doing so good!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Was working so didnt read this till now. 
Glad she is doing better.
I will be praying for a quick recovery for her.

My brother had that same thing happen.
His appendix ruptured 4 days before he went to the hospital. During those 4 days he could barely even drink water(couldn't keep it down) and he was dehydrated when he got to the hospital.
They said another day and he would have been dead.They had to do emergency surgery and it took a while for him to heal.

Some don't even make to 4 days after. Your sister is very fortunate to be alive!
It is very painful no doubt with the surgery and she must be weak from not eating(or eating little).
She will be in my prayers!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow, Jesse! That must have been scary!
She is slowly but surely getting better!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:stars: Yay for the happy news. Thank you so much for letting us know.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh I"m so happy! I had appendicitis a few years ago (similar ruptured thing) and it was so painful. I'm glad that she is home and doing well 
M>


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:  :leap: :clap:


----------

